# Fantastic service



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Many thanks to Syd, Lloyd and the team. As usual, stunning service when renewing my insurance.
Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Steve, I will pass your thanks on to Syd.


----------

